# CPC-H preparation



## huguezbrian (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got the CPC-H Practice Exam A, B, C and the CPC-H study guide. I was wondering how many have past the CPC-H exam with these resources, how long did you study before taking the exam and what other resources did you use? I need some input please.

Thanks,

Brian C. Huguez, CPC
huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 21, 2011)

I purchased only thr study guide and used only that to prepare for the exam. I finnished with over an hour of extra time and passed.

I think the CPC-H is easier than the CPC exam. It focuses more in ICD-9-CM codes. I would suggest reading through your coding guidelines in the front of the book, study on sequencing codes, linking ICD-9's to CPTs, etc.

I think the study guide does a good job of preparing if you read it a few times and do all of the examples.

Good luck!


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 21, 2011)

kristyrodecker said:


> I purchased only thr study guide and used only that to prepare for the exam. I finnished with over an hour of extra time and passed.
> 
> I think the CPC-H is easier than the CPC exam. It focuses more in ICD-9-CM codes. I would suggest reading through your coding guidelines in the front of the book, study on sequencing codes, linking ICD-9's to CPTs, etc.
> 
> ...


How long did you study for?


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 22, 2011)

A few months, mostly in the evenings after work. I usually took the weekends off to give my mind a break. 

Don't forget that you can make some notations in your manuals, so if there is something particular that you are not familiar with or having a hard time remembering you can make a reminder in your book. 

According to the AAPC, any notation that would be used in your every day coding job to help you is allowed.


----------



## eeh (Jun 22, 2011)

Brian:

I just took the CPC-H exam, and I started preparing for it in late March, however, I always felt that I didn't have enough materials to prepare for the exam.  Since I have *no* experience/background in coding, this is how I prepared for the exam:

(1) Weekly review of ICD-9-CM guidelines;
(2)  Bi-monthly practice tests - both 2010 and 2011 for the CPC-H;
(3)  CPC-H Study Guide - alot of time on Chapter 3 - Reimbursement
(3)  Review of Appendix D in the HCPCS Book;
(4)  Certain chapters in the 3-2-1 Code It Book by Michelle Green;
(5)  CPC Study Guide for my review of A&P;
(6)  Purchased several mini-courses from AHIMA that dealt with Outpatient Coding.

Prior to taking the test, I read in the postings that there was alot of ICD-9 on the CPC-H exam, but to my surprise there were MORE CPT questions.  Was also surprised to find very FEW questions on reimbursement.

Hope this helps.

Ellen


----------



## huguezbrian (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## K.hancin (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a little off topic but regarding the CPC-H Study Guide, there is an example on the top of page of 203 under the heading of 'Radiation Treatment Management' that has me completely bewildered. It states:

"There are situations in which patients receive a mixture of simple (code 77420), intermediate (code 77425) and complex (code 77430) treatment management services during a course of treatment. In such cases, code the weekly treatment management code that represents the more frequent of the fractions furnished during the five-fraction week."

Where can I find codes 77420, 77425 and 77430 in my CPT? 
... is it me?


----------



## keke74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello, the codes your referring to have been deleted from CPT. I found the following information by google searching.  Radiation Therapy - CPT codes 77419, 77420, 77425 and 77430 were deleted from CPT 2000 and have been replaced with the new CPT code 77427. The description for this code is "Radiation treatment management, 5 treatments". Hope this helps!


----------



## K.hancin (Jun 25, 2011)

I never thought to google it - great idea! 
Thank you


----------



## larrycoke@aol.com (Jul 9, 2011)

hOW LONG DO YOU HAVE TO TAKE THE CPC H TEST.


----------



## Aleifer (Jul 17, 2011)

*What are bi-monthly practice tests?  Where do I find them?*

Ellen,
What are bi-monthly practice tests?  Where do I find them?
Lisa


----------



## candiceibarra (Jul 17, 2011)

Im going to be taking mine next month.... I have taken a boot camp and it has helped A LOT!!!!


----------



## Aleifer (Jul 18, 2011)

Which boot camp? Online or in person?


----------



## eeh (Jul 18, 2011)

Lisa:

I purchased the 2010 and 2011 CPC-H practice tests.  I printed out all of the RATIONALES into a document.  I would take the 6 tests 2x a month (bi-monthly) - then whichever ones that I got wrong, I would study my RATIONAL document to learn from my mistake.  Then on my off weeks, I would just read my RATIONALS to learn from.

Hope this helps.

Ellen


----------



## candiceibarra (Jul 18, 2011)

in person.... where about do you live????


----------



## KarenMBG (Jul 18, 2011)

You  have 5 hours and 40 minutes to answer 150 questions.  No formal break times that stop the clock.


----------



## lindseya (Jul 19, 2011)

larrycoke@aol.com said:


> hOW LONG DO YOU HAVE TO TAKE THE CPC H TEST.



You have 5 hours and 40 minutes to complete 150 questions on this exam.


----------



## huguezbrian (Jul 20, 2011)

larrycoke@aol.com said:


> hOW LONG DO YOU HAVE TO TAKE THE CPC H TEST.


I take it in on 09/24/2011


----------



## amy_mousie (Jul 24, 2011)

*Cpc-h*

How many different versions is there of the cpc-h exam?
I understand there were 12 with the cpc.

Thanks  amy


----------

